# LOWRIDER CONNECTION BIKE CLUB N CAR CULB FLORIDA



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

GOING 2 PUT PIC SOON HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

MY BIKE N CAR


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dont do that :angry:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 11 2009, 01:50 PM~15634801
> *dont do that :angry:
> *


x1234567810


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Sup homie!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

tha lc family....


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)




----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

hot !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 12 2009, 04:10 PM~15647256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THINXS RUDY 4 THE PIC!!!!!! THAT'S NEW YORK N NEW JERSE WAZZ UP FAMILY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

keep posting it up


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

CHILLIN N JERSEY :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 12 2009, 04:22 PM~15647411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BLACK ONE IS MY BIKE THINXS RUDY!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 12 2009, 05:22 PM~15647411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think u guys came down to deeh mexican parade on september rite here in n.y ?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

LC 4 EVER HOMIE .. PEACE SLEEPY uffin: :h5:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 12 2009, 07:27 PM~15647462
> *i think u guys came down to deeh mexican parade on september rite here in n.y ?
> *


YES WE DID .... HOMIE U CAN CHECK VIDEOS N YOU TUBE JUST TYPE LOWRIDERCONNECTION :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 12 2009, 06:03 PM~15647177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShaGGY_ON_Da_Low_ (Oct 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 13 2009, 04:42 PM~15657141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo 6foe


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

more pis of the club bbq!!!!!!























































.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ya were repping in maryland washington dc at street dreamz md chapter picnic!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

ARE HOMIES FROM OTHER CAR CLUBS N BIKES!!!!!
FROM YONKERS NEW YORK ME N A FRAME RYDORS B.C
















ME N ONE OF THE 25THSTREET RIDERS C.C FLORIDA!!!!








































LC N A MENDER FROM MAJESTS MIAMI CHAPTER C.C








THE LC BOYS FROM FLORIDA CHAPTER!!!!!!!!








THE MAJESTS FROM D ELAND BEACH FLORIDA









C.C N NUESTRA FANTASIA C.C
















YO ME HOMIES FROM ROLLERZ ONLY C.C SAVANNAH GA N THE LC WAZZ UP R.O


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

ME N VIC FROM FIRME ESTILO C.C FLORIDA!!!!!
















HEY WAZZ UP TO MAJESTS CEN FL C.C








YO INDIVIDUALS N THE LC








I WON 1 PLEAS 4 BEST LOWRIDER BIKE AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!









































!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 13 2009, 07:59 PM~15658270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


datz wuts up homie wat car u got ??? tha was a good time down derr


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 15 2009, 05:21 PM~15672784
> *datz wuts up homie wat car u got ??? tha was a good time down derr
> *


I TOOK BIKES THAT TIME NOW I GOT A 87 MONTE LS 3 PUMPS SET UP!


----------



## bagdtour (Aug 20, 2007)

those bike are looking sick homie


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 15 2009, 06:55 PM~15673473
> *I TOOK BIKES THAT TIME NOW I GOT A 87 MONTE LS 3 PUMPS SET UP!
> 
> 
> ...


YO THAT'S WAZZ UP HOMIES!!!! :biggrin: HEY MAN NICE ASS BIKES U GET THERE!!!!THE CAR LOOKS GOOD TOO :0 !!!!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 16 2009, 07:27 AM~15677783
> *YO THAT'S WAZZ UP HOMIES!!!! :biggrin: HEY MAN NICE ASS BIKES U GET THERE!!!!THE CAR LOOKS GOOD TOO :0 !!!!
> *


thanks homie! u got some nice bikes too! hope ya come down again this year!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 16 2009, 05:22 PM~15681299
> *thanks homie! u got some nice bikes too! hope ya come down again this year!
> *


we will homie :biggrin: nice lowlow u got thelowrider wit hdros alredy??watever u need homie we here. we not far .. :biggrin: we got the lowrider shop n here.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 16 2009, 10:27 AM~15677783
> *YO THAT'S WAZZ UP HOMIES!!!! :biggrin: HEY MAN NICE ASS BIKES U GET THERE!!!!THE CAR LOOKS GOOD TOO :0 !!!!
> *


sleepy watz craking n florida homie .. please get n touch wit kenny... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 16 2009, 03:19 PM~15681725
> *we will homie :biggrin: nice lowlow u got thelowrider if u got any 13 spokes *4 sale lmk


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 16 2009, 07:23 PM~15682445
> *yeah it has 3 pumps n rack for 8 batteries but just got 4 now...ima get more batteries n if u got any 13 spokes 4 sale lmk
> 
> 
> ...


I LET YOU KNOW HOMIE IS NICE SET UP... YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO N CAR CLUBS N LOOK 4 US WE THERE ALSO THAS OUR OFFICIALL HOME WIT OUR LOWLOWS.... :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

THE LC ... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 16 2009, 07:05 PM~15684213
> *I LET YOU KNOW HOMIE IS NICE SET UP... YOU KNOW YOU CAN GO N CAR CLUBS N LOOK 4 US WE THERE ALSO THAS OUR OFFICIALL HOME WIT OUR LOWLOWS.... :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT HOMIE WILL DO!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Nov 16 2009, 07:10 PM~15684261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CRAZY LOOKING SET UP...


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whats good homie ? lu daddy stopin by 2 say whatz up 2 all da florida lowrider connection bike peddlerz im gna post sum picz up of sum of da bikes from members up here sum hot new shit cum in out................... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Nov 18 2009, 10:54 AM~15702912
> *whats good homie ? lu daddy stopin by 2 say whatz up 2 all da florida lowrider connection bike peddlerz im gna post sum picz up of sum of da bikes from members up here sum hot new shit cum in out................... :thumbsup:
> *


YO THAS WAZZ HOMIE!!!!! SO WHATS GOOD IN PA,NJ, N NYC!!!!


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up fam happy thankz givin 2 all da florida members hope u enjoy & have a save holiday & 2 all da other lowriders out derr b safe dis holiday from lu daddy lowrider connection pa........................  :thumbsup:


----------



## silverdreams05 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey Lowrider Connection CC.. just droping by and saying whats good and hope u had a awsome thanksgiving weekend... from ENCHANTED DREAMZ CC..


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

What up LC !!! bump for the homies.....


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP!!!!!ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C WHAT'S GUD HOMIES..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  HEY WAZZ UP!!!!! NYC,NJ,PA,LA,TX,NM,GA,WDC N FL :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Nov 30 2009, 04:06 PM~15822914
> *What up LC !!!  bump for the homies.....
> *


watz good homie .. lu gud 2 see u in here .. datz wats up ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY THINXS GOOD TIMES O MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N TO UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS 4 ALL OF AS..... MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF U.......

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND BEST WISHES FOR THE NEW YEARS.......


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

IM GOING TO SALE SOME OF MY BIKE PARTS SOON!!!!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jan 5 2010, 10:55 AM~16189193
> *IM GOING TO SALE SOME OF MY BIKE PARTS SOON!!!!!!
> *


YEAAAAAA!!!!!! N GET SOME HYDROS DONE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: YO WHERE THE PICS FROM SUNDAY AT.. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jan 7 2010, 07:28 PM~16219300
> *YEAAAAAA!!!!!! N GET SOME HYDROS DONE..  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YO WHERE THE PICS FROM SUNDAY AT.. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


he selling sum hydros too?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16220456
> *he selling sum hydros too?
> *


not him but i do .. wat u need :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## feliciano (Nov 4, 2005)

hows it goin man? jose.. 4rm thepicnic, pasando por aqui pa saludarte bro.. hope all is well.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by feliciano_@Jan 13 2010, 03:51 AM~16275595
> *hows it goin man? jose.. 4rm thepicnic, pasando por aqui pa saludarte bro.. hope all is well.
> *


YO WAZZ UP JOSE  !!!!! I'M CHILLING AND U????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## feliciano (Nov 4, 2005)

todo bien man... i like them whips u guys got man.. estan chevres yo!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by feliciano_@Jan 14 2010, 01:25 AM~16286777
> *todo bien man... i like them whips u guys got man.. estan chevres yo!
> *


YO THINX HOMIE!!!!!UR BIKES N CARS ARE NICE TOO....:biggrin: THERES MORE CARS IM GOING TO POUST UP SOON....FROM ARE CAR CLUB!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

WAZZ UP TOO ALL MY PPL!!!!!!! WERE U AT??????


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whatz good 2 my LC familia repin down in florida good 2 c ya guyz doin ya thing much luv & respect LC 4life! Jus chillin wit sum new recruits 4 da bike club carina & khalil workin on derr bikez soon yo sleepy holla @ me homez...........1


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

GOT SOME NEW BIKES CAN WHAT TO POUT THEM UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

one of my new bikes!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

wazz up homies!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:banghead: :0 :biggrin: any picz of new bikes or FRAMES


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

are new lowrider!!!!!!!!hahaha


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 13 2010, 07:39 PM~16604477
> *are new lowrider!!!!!!!!hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 13 2010, 06:39 PM~16604471
> *:banghead:  :0  :biggrin: any picz of new bikes or FRAMES
> *


 i get so new frames u now me!!! do u got bike parts homie for sale!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 13 2010, 07:42 PM~16604504
> *i get so new frames u now me!!! do u got bike parts homie for sale!!!!
> *


got a 16 inch frame needs to get repaint tho,with front tank only :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 13 2010, 06:44 PM~16604521
> *got a 16 inch frame needs to get repaint tho,with front tank only  :biggrin:
> *


yo show me some pic's of it!!!!
and got a 67 impala coming soon to florida..... i'll pouts pic of me new 67 impala


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 13 2010, 06:44 PM~16604521
> *got a 16 inch frame needs to get repaint tho,with front tank only  :biggrin:
> *


yo u get some pic of ur lil hater bike the 12" pouts them up i'll like to see it!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 13 2010, 07:52 PM~16604595
> *yo u get some pic of ur lil hater bike the 12" pouts them up i'll like to see it!!!!
> *


check the topic out !click link on my signature


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 13 2010, 06:57 PM~16604619
> *check the topic out !
> *


cool man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

ME NEW BIKE'S!!!
]


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

baller lol
odl #1 costumer lol


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16621086
> *ME NEW BIKE'S!!!
> ]
> 
> ...


hope u got a good deal for frames


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16622881
> *baller lol
> odl #1 costumer lol
> *


yes ser!!! thankx


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Feb 15 2010, 08:56 PM~16622960
> *hope u got a good deal for frames
> *


u now it man!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

yo thes peldal car is sick as fuck man nice lil car!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

that is nuts, awesome build playboy


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 16 2010, 09:51 AM~16627575
> *yo thes peldal car is sick as fuck man nice lil car!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

WATCH OUT WITH THE PIGEONS FROM NEW YORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm going to got these one too lol!!!these is how i roll...:biggrin: :biggrin: 








:wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16604477
> *are new lowrider!!!!!!!!hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!! That one yours? Like the bike frames too.


----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 16 2010, 01:26 PM~16628221
> *
> *


how much for this if its your???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oldchevys11_@Feb 18 2010, 11:50 AM~16651286
> *how much for this if its your???
> *


How much for wut ?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2010, 10:05 AM~16628060
> *that is nuts, awesome build playboy
> *


hell yeah :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 17 2010, 02:52 PM~16641844
> *Nice !!! That one yours?  Like the bike frames too.
> *


yes u now it homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

COOL THE LC!!!! :wow: :biggrin:  
































THE LC .. WAS CRUZING STREETS OF NEW YORK CITY!! :biggrin:  
















































WAZZ UP HOMIE'S!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Sup homie !!! Give me a call sometime. my phone crashed and i lost eveyone's numbers.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16701681
> *Sup homie !!! Give me a call sometime. my phone crashed and i lost eveyone's numbers.
> *


o ok homie send me it!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

LC 4 LIFE HOMIES.... uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:








8 degrees n we still down working wit the lowlows.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 15 2010, 05:04 PM~16621086
> *ME NEW BIKE'S!!!
> ]
> 
> ...


are you gonna put 16" rims on those bikes?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:12 AM~16710299
> *are you gonna put 16" rims on those bikes?
> *


 :yes: :yes: yer!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 24 2010, 10:48 AM~16710564
> *:yes:  :yes: yer!!!!!
> *


please dont


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 24 2010, 11:27 AM~16711371
> *please dont
> *


it's ok i shost sold both bike frimes for $1,750....i'm happy :biggrin: to cali...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Feb 24 2010, 01:02 PM~16712131
> *it's ok i just sold both bike frimes for $1,750....i'm happy  :biggrin: to cali...
> *


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

it's nice but too muck 10K!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502752


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16736589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice that's the LC C.B from PA :biggrin: 








street bikes just hanging out at the shop.








took some bikes to a cruise night. good times there.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16736589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice that's the LC B.C from PA :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: I LIKE THIS PIC FUCK DA FERRARI WE ALWAYS TAKE DA SPOT LIGHT 


























YO THEM JAPANESE WANT TO BE MEXICANS 









































:biggrin: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

yo look at thes :wow: :biggrin:  crazy homie!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

damn that some sexy ass lowriders i lov it!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

damn that some sexy ass lowriders i lov it!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:35 PM~16771963
> *yo look at thes :wow:  :biggrin:   crazy homie!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever it is....it is sweet looking. stroller, wheelchair? shopping cart to put the hookers in? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 2 2010, 06:29 PM~16775693
> *Whatever it is....it is sweet looking. stroller, wheelchair? shopping cart to put the hookers in? :dunno:
> *


it's a wheelchair homies!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

some pics at the mexican parade today :biggrin: 
WHENEVER YA WANNA COME SO U DONT GET LOST HERE'S A TRAIN MAP
































and check this one out, going up and down fuck it .now this gangster :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:
DIDNT KNOW THERE WHERE A LOT OF FUCKING BIKES IN THE BIG APPLE N.Y
























































on the train owner of the BLADE bike








img]http://i37.tinypic.com/24b3qeo.jpg[/img]


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:32 PM~16771940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 

















NICE................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Who's is that??? that is sweet looking. someone you know or a interwebs pic?


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

went and took some pics today.....with an oldschool camera at that.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 6 2010, 05:33 PM~16814961
> *went and took some pics today.....with an oldschool camera at that.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic homie... i like the bike de look good!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


































































































NICE RIDE................ :wow:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

Posting up some pics for Lu Daddy Lowrider Connection BIKE CLUB PA
















































































NICE!!!!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

quick stop n say wats up homies.  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

[/quote]
























NICE!!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

NICE L.C


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Mar 10 2010, 08:03 AM~16848394
> *NICE L.C
> *


U NOW ME!!! WAZZ UP MAN WHAT'S NEW SPOOKY????


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

Lu daddy 4sho stopin by 2 say whatz up 2 da florida connection datz whatz up homies keep doin yall thing low & slow LC baby :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Mar 10 2010, 09:36 AM~16849130
> *Lu daddy 4sho stopin by 2 say whatz up 2 da florida connection datz whatz up homies keep doin yall thing low & slow LC baby :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir!!!!! U Now Lu Daddy What's Up Homie.... So U Guys Are Rigth For The Tapma Show!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

WE GOT SET UP OF THE MONTH N CCE HYDRAULICS N MY INK 2.  LC4EVER


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whatz up homie? yeah u no i got mad og stuff


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Mar 23 2010, 11:02 AM~16973683
> *whatz up homie? yeah u no i got mad og stuff
> *


hell yea homie...... so what up lu daddy????what's new??? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Mar 23 2010, 11:02 AM~16973683
> *whatz up homie? yeah u no i got mad og stuff
> *


hell yea homie...... so wazz up lu daddy????what's new??? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

what the f#*k... :0 :wow: :biggrin:  








crazy mother fu#*!s!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

MY HOMEBOYS BIKES ON THE LOW B.C BK NEW YORK


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: YO WAZZ UP HOMIE!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

YO SHES RIDEN LOW


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

NEW YORK IS HOLDING IT DOWN









I GOT SOME LOWRIDER BIKES LIKE THESE ALL COUSTOMS TOO I LOV THIS BIKES!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB U GUYS!!!!!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

what up LC !!! TTMFT !!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

tampa SHOW big up to-Chain Reaction


























































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

[/quote]
























[/quote]


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l132/cad...th_MVI_1884.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

THE LC N TAMPA FLORIDA...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

:0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

o look at me old bike mede it to the new Lowrider magazine.................. :biggrin::0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

tampa continued: big up to-Chain Reaction


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

DAMN :0 :wow: :cheesy: 

















WE JUST GOT BACK FROM TAMPA SHOW DA SHIT WAS CRAZY NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

whats up 2 my lc familia & 2 all da other tru lowriders check in r page out thank u tampa was a great show great hospitality & luv from all da riders repin da lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN THE LOWYALTY TOPIC HOMIE WAS GOING TO TAMPA 
THANK GOD NO BODY GOT HURT!!!!!! :0 :0 
















THATS GOT TO BE SOME SCARY SHIT


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whatz up 2 all da lc down in fl repin? :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Apr 30 2010, 08:20 AM~17350427
> *whatz up 2 all da lc down in fl repin? :thumbsup:
> *


Chilling Homie And U????


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

VIVA MEXICO VIVA 5 DE MAYO BABY!!!!!!! FROM UR FRIEND'S LOWRIDER CONNECTION B.C N C.C
















:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

Hop off
Live music
Dj spinning
Raffles
games for the kids
Food :0 

the club will be open serving them cold drinks on a sunday :0 
it dont get better than than..


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:35 PM~16771963
> *yo look at thes :wow:  :biggrin:   crazy homie!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


this is what I want to be wheeled around in when Im 82 or cant cruise anything no more  :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

a little history about froggystyle- heres how it looked in the 90's when it was on the cover of lowrider bicycle magazine. defenitaly one of the best bikes of its time

















cover bike classic and keep it on the east coast.


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)




----------

